# 75 gallon community recommendations



## Gordo33 (Oct 15, 2018)

Can the following work in a 75 gallon that's 48 x 18x 21 inches
1. Cyprichromis 
2. Julidochromis (smaller species)
3. Comps
4. Multies

How many of each should I start with?
If I can't purchase all at once what is best order for adding fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. I would do comps first because they take forever to grow and IME they are sold small and are delicate.

Then cyps, then multifasciatus then julidochromis.

Six for everyone except the cyps...twelve of those.


----------



## Gordo33 (Oct 15, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Yes. I would do comps first because they take forever to grow and IME they are sold small and are delicate.
> 
> Then cyps, then multifasciatus then julidochromis.
> 
> Six for everyone except the cyps...twelve of those.


For the comps and julios do I eventually leave only a pair of each and then re home others


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They will let you know, but yes, most likely.

Most commonly a pair forms and the pair drives the others from the tank. This means constantly chasing them to the surface or higher in the tank until you remove them or they die.

Once in a while a colony or trio will coexist, but it is really up to the individual fish. More likely in a 72" tank.

I go for a colony of calvus in my tank, but you need 3 males and an even higher number of females so it takes up more species slots than a pair.


----------



## Gordo33 (Oct 15, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> They will let you know, but yes, most likely.
> 
> Most commonly a pair forms and the pair drives the others from the tank. This means constantly chasing them to the surface or higher in the tank until you remove them or they die.
> 
> ...


Is his true for both the comps and Julios. Would the potential to form a colony in the 48" be enhanced if I choose one of the two.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it is pretty hit or miss with julidochromis. You would have a better chance with a 72" tank.

A colony is a bunch of adults that coexist. It does not mean fry will survive.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

I agree with DJ the comps take forever . I put in a few several weeks ago and out of all the cichlids which I have different types from all 3 lakes they are the slowest to grow . But they are so cool and none of the others bother them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try raising them from fry.


----------

